# Most aesthetically pleasing and practical cabinet pipe exits?



## Rob P (29 Nov 2013)

Right chaps/chappesses, need your help and views! 

I'm going to have to make a decision soon on the type of pipe exits I want on a custom cabinet for my new tank.

I'm considering 3 styles and i've put pictures below with comments/concerns for each. Loads of you use/have used these type of cabinets i'm sure or have made your own. So if you've encountered problems with any style or just think it looks crap i'd like to know 

Style 1 - The ADA style:



My concerns with this is that the pipe i'll be using is 16/22 pipe so not as flexible as smaller pipes. The outlet will also have Hydor and co2 atomizer attached bulking it up. It looks like too small an exit to get a subtle bend on the tubing as it comes up and out of the cabinet if you know what I mean?

Style 2 - Horizontal rectangle



Same concerns about cramped pipe bends but does look neat.

Style 3 - Vertical side by side slits



Can't actually find a picture of this in operation (is that telling?) but I prefer this as I think this would allow the neatest smoothest pipe exit and looks tidy. Would probably have the slits placed closer together than those plans suggest. 

I'll have the cut outs done same on both sides to future proof it (along with cut outs on the rear top and bottom for powered stuff and/or pipes). The cabinet style is going to be something like this:



so solid wood, if that has any bearing on peoples thoughts of what may be most appropriate.

Really appreciate input here as I imagine i'll be giving the order sometime next week 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Nice (29 Nov 2013)

Hello



Rob P said:


> Style 2 - Horizontal rectangle


 
This is actually my photo, of my old NA wood cabinet.



Rob P said:


> Style 3 - Vertical side by side slits


 
But i don't know if you are aware, but what you are saying is something that NA is been doing a LONG time ago.

Actually my new NA wood cabinet is made that way. Like many other ukaps members.

Check out: NA |   MOVEL WIDE

If you think that making a DIY wood cabinet will save you money, you may find a surprise...

Good luck


----------



## Rob P (29 Nov 2013)

Nice said:


> This is actually my photo, of my old NA wood cabinet.


 
Looks great 



Nice said:


> If you think that making a DIY wood cabinet will save you money, you may find a surprise...


 
Won't be making it myself, having one made professionally by a company who recently made us a dining table/bench set  Very nice chunky solid wood. More expensive than MDF unit (and I really don't have time to sand/paint/sand/paint etc etc!!) but way less than ADA unit


----------



## James D (29 Nov 2013)

I recently got rid of my 16/22 tubing, you're right it's not very flexible at all, so I would think the vertical slots would be most suitable. That's my drawing there and I copied the idea of the slots from somewhere - although I can't remember where  . If I was doing it again I would actually space them as far apart as possible, it would help keep the lily pipes nice and vertical as the tubing tends to pull them at an angle from where it comes out of the cabinet (in my experience).


----------



## James O (29 Nov 2013)

Just a thought but can your cabinetmaker drill holes through the side at a shallow angle (less than 45?) so the pipes pass through without restricting flow?  Really simple look with a hole for each pipe, spaced nicely rather than generic - it is custom after all!

Simples!


----------



## Rob P (29 Nov 2013)

He can do anything I ask I guess. One problem is that I don't know the scape layout yet (so where the inlet/outlet best place or even which side they will be), and the cabinet will be built a long way from me, so it's not like I can get it, offer everything up, and then send it back for appropriate holes.

Cutting any holes with an angle though is a great suggestion


----------



## James O (29 Nov 2013)

Ask for the top 10-15cm of each side to be a removable panel. That way you can figure out the scape and drill the appropriate side.

One other option running through my head is add 5cm to the depth of the cabinet. That way when then tank is flush with the front you'll have a small strip behind to raise your pipe work through.


----------



## Rob P (29 Nov 2013)

I've seen the oversized cabinets with pipework coming up through the top and think they look good. Haven't the space in my gaff to do that mindst and not sure i'd want limiting to pipework coming up through the rear. Option though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2013)

There's a slit for you


----------



## Rob P (29 Nov 2013)

It's a nasty word isn't it  But I couldn't think of any other way to describe!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Nov 2013)

Rob P said:


> It's a nasty word isn't it  But I couldn't think of any other way to describe!



I quite like it


----------

